# Elantech Touchpad

## Berniyh

Hi,

I have got a MSI S271 notebook. This notebook doesn't have a touchpad made by Synaptics, but by Elantech (never heard of that company before).

Well, since ALPS touchpads work with the synaptics driver and I read in a thread that someone got an elantech touchpad working with that driver

I thought that I should have a go.

Well, it doesn't work, since the synaptics driver says "no synaptics touchpad found" (device etc. set properly).

That isn't that bad, because due to the firmware of the device most things like multiple fingers and scrolling etc. work fine.

The thing I wanted to get working with that driver is the ability to disable the device. Since the S271 is quite small there isn't that much

space between the keyboard ant the touchpad, which causes typing mistakes, because sometimes you hit the touchpad on typing (or at least I do).

There are two solutions that I can think of:

- Disable the touchpad when external usb mouse is plugged in

- Disable the touchpad on typing (which I would prefer)

Is something like that possible even without the synaptics driver, or is it possible to get that working.

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0063

N: Name="ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio2/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

----------

## Berniyh

Nobody got any idea if it is possible to deactive a touchpad (in running X11) without restarting the X System and without the synaptics driver?

----------

## ribx

i am sorry to open such an old thread again, but i have the same problem with a brand new DELL Mini 10.

do you have any solution to get it working with the synaptics driver? i am sure you found already the syndeamon to do what you wanna.

i found another quite interestant thread here:

http://www.mydellmini.com/forum/dell-mini-10-discussion/10961-mini-10-touchpad-ubuntu-driver.html

regards

-ribx

----------

